#    ???

## @

!!!!
  1-8.2 -  ().     .   , ,    ,     .   ?  -   ?

----------


## MikleV

--,    .

     .        (         )

----------


## @

[              [/QUOTE]
  ,   ? :Redface:

----------

!!! ! !!!

----------


## Bazil

*@*,      -       -   ,  .

----------


## Naumov

> *@*,      -       -   ,  .


 :    . (   )

----------


## Bazil

> :    . (   )


   ?  .      1   .

----------


## MikleV

> ,   ?


1 -    .      1  "", "   ", "    "   .

2 -   .        ""  : "" -> "   ".       .

3 -        .          : "" -> " .  ",    .2 ,   

4 -      1      .         .

----------

